# LT25



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new sled. Your last one was sick and this one is already on another level. Nice job , enjoy her.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Man that is slick. can you roll the Awlgrip, or does it have to be sprayed?


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Looks great!! Catch 'em up!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's my kinda skiff CS! Simple, clean, and total bad ace! I love the center box bolt down options.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Congrats on the new sled. Your last one was sick and this one is already on another level. Nice job , enjoy her.


This


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh yeah!...Very nice. Love the bolt on options. I might have to "poach" that Idea somewhere down the line : Congrats again...She's a beauty


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Man that is slick.  can you roll the Awlgrip, or does it have to be sprayed?


Yes you can. You use brush converter instead of spray converter.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome LT25! See....this is the way an LT should be done. Simple, sweet and low cost! Keep the pictures coming!



> > Man that is slick.  can you roll the Awlgrip, or does it have to be sprayed?
> 
> 
> Yes you can. You use brush converter instead of spray converter.


Yeah, roll & tip works awesome! IF you can create a dust free environment, roll & tip can produce a finish just as good or better than spray! Unless you are a professional HPLV gun slinger of course...then theirs no contest!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

This was actually rolled with spray converter. (Didn't have any roll converter and I didn't want to buy it) 
I wish I would have put the inserts in the floor before paint. 

Edit; sorry if my spelling is off, I do all this from my phone


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I ran the boat over the weekend, once with 3 people and also by mylself. Very happy with it in the chop. The floor is rock solid and doesn't flex at all. I havnt really messed with my jack plate yet but it tops out at 32 solo and 30 with a full load and a buddy. I did manage to get some seadek installed before the weekend. Eventually I'll add a small battery to run LED nav lights and a bilge pump.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks killer man! Your NMZ was sweet but now you have the extra room. Curious to see how you like that black seadek. Keep us posted..


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sick looking


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

i wonder how cool that black sea Deck stays in the summer pounding sun..


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks guys, the black seadek isn't that bad.i had it on my last boat. like anything dark in the summer it will get warm but it doesn't get hot. i prefer the black seadek over the other colors we offer because its easier to keep clean. and hides dirt very well. 

a great suggestion for anyone with a small boat with little storage like mine would be a t-bag. it holds my lifejackets out of the way, and if I'm only fishing 2 people the bag has enough room for my jackets and tackle. eliminating the need for the center box.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice job...boat looks super good.


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice skiff man! Where can i get that black seadeck? I have a casting plateform from strongarm that needs black sea deck? Any help would much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ru Paul


----------

